# My favorite scarf pattern



## Julie H (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I don't post much, but I just want to share my favorite scarf pattern with everybody. It might be helpful for those of you who want to whip up a quick, easy gift for Christmas.
It's the one-row scarf, and the pattern goes like this:
Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2
Row 1: Knit 2, Knit into the back of the next stitch, Purl 1. Repeat this until the last 2 stitches, knit 2.
That's it! Every row is the same. I like it because it's easy to remember so you don't have to think too much, but it's not super boring, either. It lays flat, and both sides look exactly the same.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. I like reversible easy patterns.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Thankyou so much. I love ribbed scarf patterns!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Will have to see about a cowl. Use a provisional cast on and Kirchner when long enough. Thanks


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for this. Sometimes we just need a break from complicated patterns and this is perfect.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I've made it a goal to knit a scarf for those in our American Legion Post (small post)for Christmas. This would be a quick and easy pattern to blindly do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for that. I needed an easy scarf pattern


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks. Going to try it asap!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

ah lovely, just what I needed. a person gets so bogged down in other stuff and I just need easy right now.

do you by chance have a photo of one?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

fourbyin said:


> ah lovely, just what I needed. a person gets so bogged down in other stuff and I just need easy right now.
> 
> do you by chance have a photo of one?


Yes! Is it possible that you could post a photo?

This sounds like a terrific pattern!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for the scarf pattern


----------



## Julie H (Oct 19, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> ah lovely, just what I needed. a person gets so bogged down in other stuff and I just need easy right now.
> 
> do you by chance have a photo of one?


I'm not too computer savvy, but when my hubby gets up (he works nights) I'll have him help me put on a photo.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you and this is a good one. You should post more often.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This sounds like something I would love to do, sweet and simple!! Thank you so much for sharing it with us!!!!!!!!!
It's nice to hear from you and we would love to hear from you more often!!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Julie H said:


> Hi Everyone. I don't post much, but I just want to share my favorite scarf pattern with everybody.
> It might be helpful for those of you who want to whip up a quick, easy gift for Christmas.
> *It's the one-row scarf*, and the pattern goes like this:
> Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2
> ...


http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


----------



## Julie H (Oct 19, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


Thank you, Galaxycraft! I guess I don't have to worry about posting a pic now!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


Thanks GC, your computer skills put me to shame.
You have that magic touch.


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bless you, my dear. I've frogged my latest scarf several times and was just about ready to give up because my usual patterns and this new yarn just wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for the pattern, maybe I will use it next year.as a carry along project, can always use left overs and give to chairty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Julie!

Looks like a good one I'll have to make.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I do still need a few quick gifts!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Love this pattern - thanks for sharing.

Anna


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. I was looking for a quick scarf and this one has some interest.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you...wanted to do something "different" for a family member...going to give it a try....have a Merry Christmas all....


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting such a useful pattern . I'll write this up in a book I keep for easy but good looking scarf patterns .


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a great pattern, thanks for posting as it looks like a timely reminder for me to use for my hand spun yarn.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

This is just what I need. I can use some bulky yarn from my stash and knock out a couple of scarves (hopefully).
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

JulieH - THANK YOU for thoughtfully sharing this great pattern. I need one more gift to knit for Christmas and this will do nicely. I will make a hat to go with it as the pattern will make a nice hat also. Have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

A photo would be great! What type of yarn do you use?


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Thx, just what I need.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mrleese said:


> A photo would be great! What type of yarn do you use?


http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html

Picture can be found here, or on page 1 of the thread is a post by galaxycraft with 3 links that contain pictures and more information about the pattern.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you! Love the scarf. I will have to make one!!


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this pattern. You are right,
it looks like fun and must work up quickly.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Julie H said:


> Hi Everyone. I don't post much, but I just want to share my favorite scarf pattern with everybody. It might be helpful for those of you who want to whip up a quick, easy gift for Christmas.
> It's the one-row scarf, and the pattern goes like this:
> Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2
> Row 1: Knit 2, Knit into the back of the next stitch, Purl 1. Repeat this until the last 2 stitches, knit 2.
> That's it! Every row is the same. I like it because it's easy to remember so you don't have to think too much, but it's not super boring, either. It lays flat, and both sides look exactly the same.


Thanks for the pattern, but I am just starting to knit and I don't understand knitting terms, what is a multiple of 4 plus 2 is that cast on 6 stitches???? Help. I need something easy to start out with....very easy. Thanks....Please tell me how many to cast on like 4 or 8 or 12 stitches plus 2 or what. Thanks again


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

4,8,12,16....and once you decide how many just add 2 more. It's not 2 for every 4.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

deleted....double post.....  :hunf: :thumbdown:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooohhhhh, thank you, JulieH, and Galaxycraft, too, for the picture link! It's prettier than the mistake stitch ribbed scarf that I've been calling my favorite. I think I have a new favorite scarf pattern. I second Katsch: You should post more often!


----------



## Folly2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you! This is just what I needed today. I love this site!!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Love this pattern and thank you.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> 4,8,12,16....and once you decide how many just add 2 more. It's not 2 for every 4.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Love it! copied the directions and saw your picture with it on....looks great!


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

Hi, just saw this free pattern on Ravelry with picture, its called One Row Handspun scarf


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I've made this one in worsted weight & sport weight & it's always nice & lacy. Wonderful pattern. THank you for reminding me.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Lovely! I have a scarf to make in my line-up of Christmas gifts (for a male teen) and will use this pattern. I hadn't chosen a pattern yet.


----------



## sfi391 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have the perfect yarn waiting to be knit.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


Thanks GC vas you are always very helpful. Hugs!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## STELLATRIGGER (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a nice scarf. I'm going to start one.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I posted about that scarf a few weeks ago and also a picture.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you...need something quick and easy for tv watching


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like the pattern and the result but I knit into the back of the stitch normally. Learned that way and I never did it differently. Guess I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

That's my favorite scarf pattern too. Looks different with off sized needles to be more lacy or compact...can use any weight yarn...goes fast, easy to see if you are on pattern if multitasking ...It is a good one! I like that it looks the same on each side.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Julie,

Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so very much


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

cooknknit said:


> Hi, just saw this free pattern on Ravelry with picture, its called One Row Handspun scarf


It's also called Adrian's scarf. I've made a couple and they are a delight to knit.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Julie H said:


> Hi Everyone. I don't post much, but I just want to share my favorite scarf pattern with everybody. It might be helpful for those of you who want to whip up a quick, easy gift for Christmas.
> It's the one-row scarf, and the pattern goes like this:
> Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2
> Row 1: Knit 2, Knit into the back of the next stitch, Purl 1. Repeat this until the last 2 stitches, knit 2.
> That's it! Every row is the same. I like it because it's easy to remember so you don't have to think too much, but it's not super boring, either. It lays flat, and both sides look exactly the same.


O.M.G. For YEARS I have been wondering about "knit through the back loop." I always knit through the back loop! So after reading this, and wanting to make this scarf, I googled "knit through the back loop" and imaging my surprise when they were knitting exactly how I always knit! So then I googled "how to knit" to see what I was doing wrong. Oops. Now I think I have to make myself knit through the front loop! It will be hard to change after all this time! :XD: :lol:


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern...I will be using it for Christmas presents

Have a blessed day!

DV


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Julie H said:


> Hi Everyone. I don't post much, but I just want to share my favorite scarf pattern with everybody. It might be helpful for those of you who want to whip up a quick, easy gift for Christmas.
> It's the one-row scarf, and the pattern goes like this:
> Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2
> Row 1: Knit 2, Knit into the back of the next stitch, Purl 1. Repeat this until the last 2 stitches, knit 2.
> That's it! Every row is the same. I like it because it's easy to remember so you don't have to think too much, but it's not super boring, either. It lays flat, and both sides look exactly the same.


thank You. I needed something like this.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


Thank You for the links. I'll try this with some Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable yarns.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Julie


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Julie

Will try again. Thanks so much for the pattern. I crochet more than knit but this looks like something I can do. I make feather and fan baby blankets so should be able to do this. Thanks again for the pattern

MzBluejay


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love easy to remember rows for when brain is in slow motion.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, I think I will try this with one of my dishcloths and I know I will like it for a nice pattern for a scarf--this one definitely looks like a "keeper". Thanks so much!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you bind off in pattern or use knit bind off for the entire row?


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks so much. This will be my next car project.
All ways have a project in the car for those long road trips.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> Listed on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> Article about - http://www.examiner.com/article/quick-and-easy-one-row-scarf-pattern


Galaxycraft, you're so quick! I was about to chime in to say that Stephanie McPhee ought to get the credit for that simple scarf pattern. I've made quite a few--it seems to work in any weight yarn, just in multiples of four stitches.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Julie, saw this a few days ago somewhere. I co and knit 1 row. To finish I knit 1 row and BO. It was quick, easy and looks good. Got any more terrific patterns? Thanks for posting.


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

Is this the pattern of k2tbl,p1 that we have been discussing here?
I just started mine, but looks different, did you do purl2?


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

Duh, its my error, LOL, just read the pattern again, and was not doing the knit 2 across with the k1tbl, purl1, wondered why it was just looking like plain ribbing. Sorry


----------



## barbiebeth (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, how wonderful. My yarn is a little lighter, but I'm going to give it a try and make the adjustments. Thanks.....Barb


----------



## Janetk62 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used this pattern several times and my friend used it for a baby blanket. Easy and always looks nice


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

The texture doesn't show so well. Can't get the shadows and light and such. Hoping if you look good you can see what Julie is talking about. It's a very nice looking scarf. If you'll cast on 14 st and follow the pattern you'll quickly see how nice this turns out. Julie, I need some more quickies.


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

I likey! Thank you!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you. Perfect timing. I needed something simple and fast for last minute gifts.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Working on this right now making a dish cloth to test the pattern. It is a winner!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, Julie H and galaxycraft. I'm another reversible stitch devotee. This is one I'll do for certain ;~D.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Thank you, Julie H and galaxycraft. I'm another reversible stitch devotee. This is one I'll do for certain ;~D.


I lost the quick scarf pattern by galaxie? and I don't know how to get back to it? Help please


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

littlefox1 said:


> I lost the quick scarf pattern by galaxie? and I don't know how to get back to it? Help please


I had the name wrong the person is Julie H and galaxy craft who made the fast scarf with the directions...I hope that helps, I don't know how to get to that person again to see the pattern. Help please.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> I lost the quick scarf pattern by galaxie? and I don't know how to get back to it? Help please


Here is the link. 
http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html


Thanks, I was hoping for the one before this that she said to put multiples plus 2, it was that one that I wanted to see again. Thanks so much and that was a fast answer. I have to go now but will get back to the computer after I fix a dinner, it is going to be at 4:00 so I best get with it, I have most of it done. Thanks again.


----------



## Julie H (Oct 19, 2011)

MzBluejay said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Will try again. Thanks so much for the pattern. I crochet more than knit but this looks like something I can do. I make feather and fan baby blankets so should be able to do this. Thanks again for the pattern
> 
> MzBluejay


Glad so many of you like this pattern! It's great. I actually crochet more than knit, too. I've never managed to master knitting in the round, for one thing. But once in a while, knitting is just the thing. But it has to be easy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> Thanks, I was hoping for the one before this that she said to put multiples plus 2, it was that one that I wanted to see again. Thanks so much and that was a fast answer. I have to go now but will get back to the computer after I fix a dinner, it is going to be at 4:00 so I best get with it, I have most of it done. Thanks again.


That is this post..... just go to page 2 or 3 of this thread and you'll find your original post about the multiples.You can reach it by clicking on the page number at the bottom of the page. As I post this we are currently on page 6 of this subject.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Most times when I see a directions like these, I have to pick up some yarn and my needles just to see what kind of pattern it will make. Today I've done about 10" of this pattern and like the look of it. It's very quick to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Yes! Is it possible that you could post a photo?
> 
> This sounds like a terrific pattern!


As "they" say: one picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Julie!


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

I was wondering what size needles and yarn you used. It looks like a neat pattern.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the pattern; thanks for posting it! I'll use it in January when I start XMAS gifts for 2015! :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

KroSha said:


> As "they" say: one picture is worth a thousand words.


Thank you for the pic. Great ! Pattern !


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ginnyfloyd said:


> Thank you for the pic. Great ! Pattern !


There was another image posted on page 5. I'm not sure that Luv2knit2 used the same stitch as the scarf being discussed here. Maybe it's the type of yarn or the solid coloring, but it doesn't look quite the same to me. Luv's is very pretty, too, but the original seems to have more of a boxy, thermal texture. Here is the photo re-posted so you can compare for yourself:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

I like this pattern a lot. I think this is a no-mistake scarf. I want to try it in a smooth yarn and in a fluffly yarn. I can't wait to see the difference. Thanks so much. Sara


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

KroSha said:


> There was another image posted on page 5. I'm not sure that Luv2knit2 used the same stitch as the scarf being discussed here. Maybe it's the type of yarn or the solid coloring, but it doesn't look quite the same to me. Luv's is very pretty, too, but the original seems to have more of a boxy, thermal texture. Here is the photo re-posted so you can compare for yourself:


I missed the pattern, would you please post it again and also what size knitting needles you use for this. Is this the same pattern as the top of the page pattern that you made, it has different colors in the scarf? Thanks I am so new at this knitting and don't understand it all, but I want to learn. Thanks


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

sara46ward said:


> I like this pattern a lot. I think this is a no-mistake scarf. I want to try it in a smooth yarn and in a fluffly yarn. I can't wait to see the difference. Thanks so much. Sara


How do you make this one???


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the light beige one. It is coats & clark Love yarn. It is exactly the pattern. *k2, k1 in the back of the st, p1* end with k2. I knit into the back of the last st. I slip the 1st st as if to knit. As I said, it didn't photograph well. But it looks exactly as the red one. It is just as boxy and nicely textured. It's the photographer in this case. 

Someone asked about needle size. I settled on 10's for this yarn but used 10.5 for a different color of the same yarn. I did suggest casting on 14 st and knit playing with needle size to get the drape you want. You want soft and drapey but not sleazy. From your skinny swatch you can determine how wide you want and therefore the number of st you need. 

I played with it about 30-45 min. Liked the feel of the 10's, co, knit 1 row and started the pattern. To end, I knit 1 row and bound off. I found the 1 row pattern maybe 2 weeks ago by now. No other instructions but a picture. I couldn't see any edging on the ends. In my swatch I preferred knitting 1 row before beginning the pattern as opposed to just starting the pattern. It looked messy to me. However, this could be my own tension, my own likes and dislikes. Hence, the suggestion to co 14 st and knit. 

This is just a nice pattern to put in your collection. Julie, thanks for sharing. I need about 15-20 more of these easy but impressive patterns. If you have any more to share would really appreciate. I'm not a particularly fast knitter but committed to some items for our local meals on wheels group. 

I had a lumpectomy followed by the chemo and now finishing radiation. Knitting helps a lot. I'm fine, but the cure sucks. I'm still getting over neuropathy in my fingers and toes as well as arthritis like hand pain. Slows down my knitting speed a lot some days. So these simple but impressive patterns have been terrific. I've been knitting 60+ years so feel like I should give something more impressive than garter or stockinette. Nothing wrong with these it's just that I'm not a beginner and usually do cables, lace, etc. But right now I'm so slow. My knit buddies tell me I'm nuts but that's just how I feel. So I really appreciate Julie and you other wonderful people who have shared. 

Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Don't know how to knit into the back stitch.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> I missed the pattern, would you please post it again and also what size knitting needles you use for this. Is this the same pattern as the top of the page pattern that you made, it has different colors in the scarf? Thanks I am so new at this knitting and don't understand it all, but I want to learn. Thanks


The links for the pattern are on page 1 of this thread. To get to page 1 just look at top of this page and then click on the #1. The different colors in the pattern are due to the yarn used...such as Lion Brand Amazing, which is a "self patterning" meaning many different colors in the same skein of yarn.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

sandj said:


> Don't know how to knit into the back stitch.


Check out-- YouTube by putting into the google search "How to knit a stitch through the back loop" This might help.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> The links for the pattern are on page 1 of this thread. To get to page 1 just look at top of this page and then click on the #1. The different colors in the pattern are due to the yarn used...such as Lion Brand Amazing, which is a "self patterning" meaning many different colors in the same skein of yarn.


Thanks, and thanks for telling me how to get back to page 1. I am trying to figure out this forum, and your help is much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> The links for the pattern are on page 1 of this thread. To get to page 1 just look at top of this page and then click on the #1. The different colors in the pattern are due to the yarn used...such as Lion Brand Amazing, which is a "self patterning" meaning many different colors in the same skein of yarn.


One more question, what size of knitting needles did you use? Thanks


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> One more question, what size of knitting needles did you use? Thanks


Since I've yet to make this particular scarf I can't really say, but generally you would use the needle suggested on the yarn. Swatch, in pattern and if you like the look then you've found your needle size. If not then go up or down 1 needle size.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Since I've yet to make this particular scarf I can't really say, but generally you would use the needle suggested on the yarn. Swatch, in pattern and if you like the look then you've found your needle size. If not then go up or down 1 needle size.


Thanks so much. I am so excited to try all this!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> Thanks so much. I am so excited to try all this!!!


You're welcome. What you might want to do is after the swatch and finding "your size" is make a note on the pattern that says something like:"this yarn and this needle gave me this, and if you have the ability take a picture and attach to the pattern. I often do this so if I make the pattern again I will know what it not only looks like, but what needles I used to achieve that look.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> Thanks so much. I am so excited to try all this!!!


You're welcome. What you might want to do is after the swatch and finding "your size" is make a note on the pattern that says something like:"this yarn and this needle gave me this, and if you have the ability take a picture and attach to the pattern. I often do this so if I make the pattern again I will know what it not only looks like, but what needles I used to achieve that look. Of course I never print out a pattern, usually work from my computer or tablet so attaching a pic isn't that big a deal.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> You're welcome. What you might want to do is after the swatch and finding "your size" is make a note on the pattern that says something like:"this yarn and this needle gave me this, and if you have the ability take a picture and attach to the pattern. I often do this so if I make the pattern again I will know what it not only looks like, but what needles I used to achieve that look.


Thanks for the great idea, I will do that.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You're welcome. What you might want to do is after the swatch and finding "your size" is make a note on the pattern that says something like:"this yarn and this needle gave me this, and if you have the ability take a picture and attach to the pattern. I often do this so if I make the pattern again I will know what it not only looks like, but what needles I used to achieve that look. Of course I never print out a pattern, usually work from my computer or tablet so attaching a pic isn't that big a deal.


What you do is essentially what I do with projects on my Ravelry page. Each project has a picture and notes on what yarn and needles I used. Often the pattern is there, too, and I note modifications I made. Often, I try to staple a picture of the project to the paper pattern. I print most of them out so I can make notes on them as I knit.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> What you do is essentially what I do with projects on my Ravelry page. Each project has a picture and notes on what yarn and needles I used. Often the pattern is there, too, and I note modifications I made. Often, I try to staple a picture of the project to the paper pattern. I print most of them out so I can make notes on them as I knit.


Since I work from either my tablet or lap top and have saved most of my patterns in PDF format I use the "sticky note" function for notes, and can attach a picture as well. I just don't have the room to store a lot of paper patterns, and with thumb drives cheap I can store lots of info on them or use the "cloud".


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion about pictures, needle sizes, yarn brand and type and more. I started keeping a notebook of patterns and notes about 5 years ago but no pictures. Last year I was helping a friend find a tablet to meet her software needs and found one for really cheap. 

I bought one for myself and now have this fantastic little computer thingy that I can use for all my patterns with notes and pictures. Your reminder to make notes, keep records, take pictures needs to be repeated at least every cople months. Wanted to knit a sweater for a friend's grandchild. Took several hours to actually get started. Oh if only I had kept notes on the ones I made with that pattern 10 years ago. 

I started knitting the scarf in fuzzy acrylic. #4 yarn discontined a few years ago. Using size 11 needles. You can see the texture. It's a bit looser than a smooth yarn but still turning out nicely. Julie, I'm enjoying this stitch pattern. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> I bought one for myself and now have this fantastic little computer thingy that I can use for all my patterns with notes and pictures. Your reminder to make notes, keep records, take pictures needs to be repeated at least every cople months. Wanted to knit a sweater for a friend's grandchild. Took several hours to actually get started. Oh if only I had kept notes on the ones I made with that pattern 10 years ago.


If you don't have it, this is a wonderful program Dropbox. I have on my laptop, smart phone, and tablet. It lets me access my "stuff" from anyplace. I have folders for all me knitting located in it, and since I usually knit from either my laptop or tablet is wonderful for storing everything.

http://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Cindy. Have Dropbox but never used it. Didn't know what it was. This group is going to get me better organized . Ok, when I finish my scarves I'm off to learn Dropbox.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> Thanks Cindy. Have Dropbox but never used it. Didn't know what it was. This group is going to get me better organized . Ok, when I finish my scarves I'm off to learn Dropbox.


You will love it. I have several different folders in mine: scarves, shawls, socks, hats, and sweaters, and then a "?" folder for those things that just don't "fit" anyplace else. The key is setting it up to work for you. I love the fact that it gives me access to my "stuff" no matter where or what device I'm using.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Somebody just listed a One-Row Scarf pattern here, that's wonderfully easy. And it's very stretchy and reversible.

Cast on multiples of 4 + 1
then

Knit 3, purl 1

over and over until you're done. That's it!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

franniep said:


> Somebody just listed a One-Row Scarf pattern here, that's wonderfully easy. And it's very stretchy and reversible.
> 
> Cast on multiples of 4 + 1
> then
> ...


I love it! Sounds like a great TV-watching project to knit. I have a question because I'm brain dead right now and can't think: if I was to do this cowl on a circular needle and make it a cowl, would I still cast on a multiple of 4 + 1? Does anyone know? Usually I can figure this kind of thing out, but just can't get my mind around it right now. Thanks for the pattern, and thanks to anyone who can answer my question.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

4,8,12,16,20,24,28,32,36,40,44,48,52. When you decide how many groups of 4 then just add 1.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm making one version right now. It actually is knit 2, knit in back loop, purl one, end with K2.

The knitting in the back loop provides offset columns of knit stitches running up the pattern. And, yes, it's reversible.

The pattern I am using is on Ravelry as the One Row Scarf.


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

After I finished making your scarf, I wanted to make a hat to match it. So after several starts, i finally finished the hat this morning. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

do you have pattern for hat, I love it


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Your pictures are very nice. I really like the rib pattern. This one is great. I just finished a scarf for one of the kid's teachers.


sara46ward said:


> After I finished making your scarf, I wanted to make a hat to match it. So after several starts, i finally finished the hat this morning. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

No, I just made the pattern up as I knitted it. I'm glad you like the hat. It is based on a scarf pattern that I found on this site a few weeks ago. I'll work on writing up the pattern for the hat and I'll post it in a few days.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

sara46ward said:


> No, I just made the pattern up as I knitted it. I'm glad you like the hat. It is based on a scarf pattern that I found on this site a few weeks ago. I'll work on writing up the pattern for the hat and I'll post it in a few days.


That is a gorgeous color for you! very nice hat and scarf!


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

HI Thanks, I just finished the scarf and would love to make the hat to match, will be watching for the pattern. The set looks so nice together, and if that is you in picture its looks really good on you, great color for you. If its not you, it looks good on that person,


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

I just finished the scarf and was about to figure out how to knit a slouchy beanie. I'll wait for your post of your lovely hat. Thank you.


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

HazelKay said:


> I just finished the scarf and was about to figure out how to knit a slouchy beanie. I'll wait for your post of your lovely hat. Thank you.


I am putting the pattern on the website now. Hope it will help you. Sara


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

I just finished making a second hat and figured out how to write down the pattern. It isn't great, but I think it will work well enough for you to make your own hat. I'm putting the pattern on the website right away. Thanks. Sara


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

My Favorite Scarf Hat

I knitted the scarf that Julie H. put on the Knitting Paradise® - Knitting and Crochet Forum 
website on Nov. 29. 

It was entitled My Favorite Scarf pattern.

After making the scarf, I decided I wanted to knit a hat to go with the scarf. So without really knowing what I was doing, I made a hat and I showed it on the website. Several people wanted the pattern. Thank you for that compliment. However, I tried writing the pattern, but it wasnt very understandable. So I made another cap and made sure I could tell you how I made it. Here goes:

Yarn: Lion Brand Heartland, Redwood. 4 ply
Needles: US size 9 
Yarn Needle 
Crochet hook 6/6 4.25 MM

Cast on 84 stitches.
Basic Row: *P 1 st, K 2 st, K in the back of 1 st.* Repeat between the * * until you have finished the row. Turn your work and continue working the basic row. Work 4 ½ inches. 
1st Decrease Row: *P 1 st, K 2 together, K in the back of 1 st.* Repeat between the * * until you have finished this 1st Decrease Row. Turn your work and continue working the 1st Decrease Row. Work 1 inch (or more if you want).
2nd Decrease Row: *P together the first 2 stitches (a p st and a k st), K in the back of 1 st.*
Repeat between * * until you have finished this 2nd Decrease Row. Turn you work and continue working the 2nd Decrease Row. Work 1 inch (or so). 
Finishing circle row: *K 1, K 2 together*. Repeat * * to the end of the row. If there is an extra stitch at the end, then K2, K2 for the last 4 st. 
2nd Finishing circle row: *K 1, K2 together*. Repeat * * to the end of the row. Again, if there is an extra stitch at the end, then K2, K2 for the last 4 st.
3rd Finishing circle row: *K1, K2 together*. Repeat * * to end of the row. If there is an extra stitch, just K it.

Finishing:
Measure 30 inches of yarn from your last knitting. Cut off the yarn leaving the 30 inch tail. Thread the yarn tail on a yarn needle. Pass the needle through the remaining stictches on the knitting needle. Pull the needle and yarn making a tight center for your circle. Take a few stitches so the circle will hold tight.

Starting at the top of the hat, sew each row together. I just sewed the seam together by catching the sides of each stitch. In this manner, move on to the next stitch (going down the hat). At the bottom, sew the last stitch a couple of times. This finish should look somewhat like the P, K vertical row. 

Single crochet around the hat edge: Start your crochet at the back seam. Crochet into every other stitch. Repeat the crochet round 2 more times. This crochet will tighten the edge a little bit, make it fit snug, and make the overall hat look great. Crochet tighter or looser depending on how the cap fits. Weave in all loose threads. 

Good luck! And thank you Julie for all our inspiration.


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, I am just finishing up the scarf and will now make the hat.


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you so much. I finished the scarf. Will begin work on the hat.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

sara46ward said:


> I just finished making a second hat and figured out how to write down the pattern. It isn't great, but I think it will work well enough for you to make your own hat. I'm putting the pattern on the website right away. Thanks. Sara


Thank you, Sara, for posting your pattern. It looks like a great hat to make to go with the scarf or stand alone!


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

I've gotten a lot of favorable results with another 1-row pattern that is also very easy.

Cast on a multiple of 4 + 1. *K2, P2 across to the last st, K1.* Repeat to desired length. Bind off in pattern.

Is this the one referred to as "mistake rib"???


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

silverseamer said:


> I've gotten a lot of favorable results with another 1-row pattern that is also very easy.
> 
> Cast on a multiple of 4 + 1. *K2, P2 across to the last st, K1.* Repeat to desired length. Bind off in pattern.
> 
> Is this the one referred to as "mistake rib"???


Not exactly.

Here is the mistake rib, also called the uneven rib stitch, (multiple of 4 + 3):

http://m.wikihow.com/Knit-the-Mistake-Rib-Pattern

http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/mistake_rib.htm

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-uneven-rib-stitch/

Here's a link for a bulky/chunky mistake rib scarf j

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/easy-mistake-stitch-scarf

And here's a link for 3 free scarf patterns in different yarn weights using the mistake rib stitch:

http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/mistake-rib-scarf

~~~


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you. I think it could be worked up using any yarn from sock to chunky, or two yarns together. Will probably be my next project.


----------

